# Happy birthday Grace! (No GSD!)



## Anna (Nov 10, 2004)

Our rescue Grace is celebrating her first birthday! We got her in miserable condition 3,5 months ago, but now she is just a very happy lap dog. Sorry for posting a non GSD, but Grace somhow is related as she lives and loves our 3 GSD. 
































She is still a small girl








And this is the most common way how Grace spends her time outside


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday Grace







What a pretty girl!

Michaela


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Happy 1st birthday Grace! Love the last picture of Grace in action! She is such a lovely dog and is so lucky to have found a wonderful home!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Happy birthday Grace! You are a very beautiful girl and I hope you got lots of presents on your special day.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy first birthday Grace.







You are absolutely gorgeous, enjoy the snow!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Grace!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Grace.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

What a sweetie


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

best wishes to you, Grace


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't be sorry about posting Grace pics! She is such a pretty girl. 

Happy Birthday Grace!


----------

